# Looking For Fridge Part



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Moving a question and replies from a thread to keep the other thread clean of discussions.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

One State At A Time said:


> Need the little black twist button that holds the outside fridge service door on the outside of TT.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

One State At A Time said:


> Need the little black twist button that holds the outside fridge service door on the outside of TT.


Try here  refer parts
Look by brand
crunchman
[/quote]

Thanks for the link, Will put that in favorites..However they did not have the part, I have been looking for awhile, It is part of the trailer, it holds the outside service door the one with the vents in it. On my model (25rs) it is beside the outside cook center to the right. There black and you twist them to lock the service door in place.

Thanks again....
[/quote]


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

One State At A Time said:


> Need the little black twist button that holds the outside fridge service door on the outside of TT.


Is this what you are looking for? 
View attachment 215


You can find it here
crunchman
[/quote]


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Copied to Replacement Parts What is it and where to find it  in the Outback Maintenance section


----------

